# need some good locations to fish (no boat)



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wanting to take the kids out for a day of fishing, unfortunately, i don't have a boat. I know there has to be some good spots to go without a boat....lets have some suggestions



thanks


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob sykes, the base of 3 mile bridge, the beach pier, and the palafox pier are all options.


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

depending on age of kids, i'd take them past portofino to surf fish. bring a football/frisbee etc so when they get tired of fishing they can run around and play.


----------



## bigbluebowtie56 (Feb 29, 2008)

You lookin for saltwater oor freshwater?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

off scenic hwy at the old chimney have caught many specs,red fish and black drum around the piling to the left


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope you can easily hire a boat. If you really want to enjoy fishing with your kids. With a boat you will get lots of options to choose a fishing destination. I am attaching a link of a map which shows important fishing spots. Have a look.

http://www.marinews.com/ps_map/


----------

